# Massive mid-bass kick drum punch?



## 3M* (Nov 2, 2020)

Am I going to have to go with an active three-way with this future horn build to where I can get very solid mid-bass kick drum punch or can I get away with one large mid-range that I can play around 60-70hz? I've been searching everywhere and it seems like there's a trade-off that they say if you want that kick drum you're going to have to go with a larger driver bigger than a 10". What is hands down the best midwofer that I can do in an active two-way pair it up with Steven's audio Neo comp horns?

all I keep hearing about is the best meds that I can go with are just too big for cars dot this will be going into a 2015 Tahoe. Those doors have got a good amount of depth and I'm willing to get the modification done to make this work. I'm not the biggest fan of kick panels but I want to know what's he going to take to get that serious chest thumping kick drum dot I know they always say it's all about the tuning especially crossing over the subwoofers just right but I want my front stage to be very solid with no compromises.


The system will have an infinite baffle more than likely two stereo integrity 15s. if I get crazy maybe a stereo Integrity HST 24.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Kick in the chest is as much about the subwoofer as it is the midbass driver, you can do it with an 8 like the MB8 but a larger 10" or 12" will be able to achieve even higher output volume so have even more impact. 

if your sub woofer has poor transient response you wont get good results no matter the mid bass


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup, like Eric said. The subwoofer will take the lead for giving you the kick in the chest feeling, and the higher frequency speakers will play the upper frequencies and harmonics that make it appear as if the power is coming from your midbass drivers. Let the subwoofers do the heavy lifting, IB should set you off on a path where you can get the outcome that you're looking for.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

I agree. The midbass will help and it does give some kick, but nowhere even close to what the subwoofers would do. I plan on getting a pair of Eric Stevens MB-8 2 ohm midbasses in my doors of my Dodge charger but they cannot even begin to match the power of the hit from my Digital Designs 9500K 10" subwoofers with ESP and Digital Designs M4b 5,000 watt amp. Then again, they don't need to...they just have to be the frequency bridge between his HCLD and my DD subs. You'll get some punch for sure, but to get the kick where it almost throws you through the windshield, you'll need your subs to do that.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

I dunno....I still have your XS6.5's per door in the truck and still to this day it makes people flinch....whenever that snare is engaged .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

What’s crazy is I’m crossing my sub lately at 110hz with a LR2 and I seem to really like it a lot..... the kick drum is super responsive..... 

But most importantly, I would add on top of what was said earlier, is for the most massive of badass drum attacks ever, your response must be very flat with little tilt or no tilt from about 150hz to 4khz. I mean less than 2db variations with lots of averaging not a single point measurement.... and then lots of power and lots of volume....

if you make the response flat as can be
And the entirety of the system can reinforce all the frequencies and none of the drivers are suffering from being overpowered by trying to play with too much power into a null or a dip, than the system will hit you smack in the chest and will startle you on the right drum solos...

use careful eq , making sure not to boost any frequency, use only cuts and bring everything down to the lowest dip
And that will show you where your install problems are as far as reinforcement and proper phase to get the drivers to work right together a d with the room.... 

Once you have it flat flat, oh my gooodness .... especially with horns
It’s a percussion killer


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

oabeieo said:


> What’s crazy is I’m crossing my sub lately at 110hz with a LR2 and I seem to really like it a lot..... the kick drum is super responsive.....
> 
> But most importantly, I would add on top of what was said earlier, is for the most massive of badass drum attacks ever, your response must be very flat with little tilt or no tilt from about 150hz to 4khz. I mean less than 2db variations with lots of averaging not a single point measurement.... and then lots of power and lots of volume....
> 
> ...


*Now Imagine 6 of those of those MB8's*

They will be replacing the "Eric ID Era 6.5's that are currently in the truck, 2 in the floor 2 in each door.....


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would like to watch this build


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah....I will source the mids from Eric and then take the cab off the truck...I want those enclosures built bullet proof...once this kicks off - I will provide pics as we progress


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Diezel10 said:


> *Now Imagine 6 of those of those MB8's*
> 
> They will be replacing the "Eric ID Era 6.5's that are currently in the truck, 2 in the floor 2 in each door.....


jezzus! Okay now somebody isn’t attenuating the horns at all!!!

your mid bass alone has got to be 110db/1w/1m lol 🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------

